# Happy Birthday, Huw!



## Lefty (Feb 25, 2013)

Happy birthday!!! I have no idea what time it is over in Australia, and it could very well be tomorrow by now (how crazy is that???), but Happy Birthday! I hope you are having/had a great one.:doublethumbsup:


----------



## knyfeknerd (Feb 25, 2013)

Happy birthday my man! 
Drink a big Foster's oil can and crush it on your forehead to celebrate! 
OI!!


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Feb 25, 2013)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Hattorichop (Feb 25, 2013)

Happy b-day Hewitt Von Blewitt


----------



## kalaeb (Feb 25, 2013)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 25, 2013)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## franzb69 (Feb 25, 2013)

hbd!


----------



## Korin_Mari (Feb 25, 2013)

Happy birthday!!


----------



## turbochef422 (Feb 25, 2013)

Happy birthday huw


----------



## sachem allison (Feb 25, 2013)

happy birthday! did you get a good present?


----------



## Benuser (Feb 25, 2013)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Von blewitt (Feb 25, 2013)

Thanks Guys & Girls. 
We are taking a couple of days away from the Restaurant. Doing a little road trip through Victoria, and visiting a heap of restaurants and wineries. A nice way to unwind after our busy summer season. I appreciate the birthday wishes.

Cheers


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Feb 25, 2013)

Sounds like a fun celebration to me...

Happy birthday!


----------



## RRLOVER (Feb 25, 2013)

Happy B-Day!!


----------



## mhenry (Feb 25, 2013)

Happy Happy


----------



## DeepCSweede (Feb 25, 2013)

Happy Birthday and enjoy the trip!!


----------



## brainsausage (Feb 25, 2013)

Happy birthday! Don't forget to eat too much while you're drinking too much


----------



## apicius9 (Feb 25, 2013)

Happy Birthday!

Stefan


----------



## SpikeC (Feb 26, 2013)

:hbday::hbday:


----------



## Patatas Bravas (Feb 27, 2013)

Happy birthday amigo!


----------

